# Windows 10 weird fonts - on going issue



## sazonjc (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just want to check if anyone seen this issue with Windows 10, the font becomes weird and it will only fix if I hover my mouse on it. 

It only happens when I try to re-size the window from either lower or upper corner. 

Tried to re-install my Intel and NVIDIA Driver 

Intel(R) HD Graphic 530 20.19.15.4424
Quadro M2000M 362.56

Any recommendation or advice will be highly appreciated:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is your video card drier fully updated?

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows:

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt - Tech Support Forum


----------



## sazonjc (Dec 20, 2009)

I did that and DISM still no luck

I have this the CBS.log

at the end of the log, I have this following details

Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea1 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\wow64_microsoft-windows-r..xwddmdriver-wow64-c_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.10586.0_none_3dae054b56911c22\opencl.dll do not match actual file [l:10]"opencl.dll" :
Found: {l:32 g2VAunZ6/2J1G3oL7kf9fjInPUA9VYeiJcl9VKgizaY=} Expected: {l:32 9rnAnuwzPjMQA7sW63oNAVhckspIngsqJXKYSUeQ5Do=}
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea2 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:10]"opencl.dll" of microsoft-windows-RemoteFX-clientVM-RemoteFXWDDMDriver-WOW64-C, version 10.0.10586.0, arch Host= amd64 Guest= x86, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI [email protected]/6/2:07:09:09.153 Primitive installers committed for repair
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea4 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\wow64_microsoft-windows-r..xwddmdriver-wow64-c_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.10586.0_none_3dae054b56911c22\opencl.dll do not match actual file [l:10]"opencl.dll" :
Found: {l:32 g2VAunZ6/2J1G3oL7kf9fjInPUA9VYeiJcl9VKgizaY=} Expected: {l:32 9rnAnuwzPjMQA7sW63oNAVhckspIngsqJXKYSUeQ5Do=}
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea5 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:10]"opencl.dll" of microsoft-windows-RemoteFX-clientVM-RemoteFXWDDMDriver-WOW64-C, version 10.0.10586.0, arch Host= amd64 Guest= x86, nonSxS, pkt {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35} in the store, hash mismatch
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea6 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:125]"Microsoft-Windows-RemoteFX-VM-Setup-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~10.0.10586.0.RemoteFX clientVM and UMTS files and regkeys"
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea7 Hashes for file member \??\C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\opencl.dll do not match actual file [l:10]"opencl.dll" :
Found: {l:32 g2VAunZ6/2J1G3oL7kf9fjInPUA9VYeiJcl9VKgizaY=} Expected: {l:32 9rnAnuwzPjMQA7sW63oNAVhckspIngsqJXKYSUeQ5Do=}
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea8 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\wow64_microsoft-windows-r..xwddmdriver-wow64-c_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.10586.0_none_3dae054b56911c22\opencl.dll do not match actual file [l:10]"opencl.dll" :
Found: {l:32 g2VAunZ6/2J1G3oL7kf9fjInPUA9VYeiJcl9VKgizaY=} Expected: {l:32 9rnAnuwzPjMQA7sW63oNAVhckspIngsqJXKYSUeQ5Do=}
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI 00005ea9 [SR] Could not reproject corrupted file [l:23 ml:24]"\??\C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64"\[l:10]"opencl.dll"; source file in store is also corrupted
2016-06-02 17:09:09, Info CSI [email protected]/6/2:07:09:09.182 Primitive installers committed for repair


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like this is only a problem with the font in the center of the screen. Do you have another program with this problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The font is not adjusting when you resize the window and it runs out of room and the font turns into weird characters. If the Font doesn't change if you don't resize the window, then try changing fonts.


----------

